# Is she pregnant or is she just needing Jenny Craig?



## Beekissed (Oct 31, 2010)

Black Betty is tremendously and tightly fat, should have been bred in April/May/middle of June, before the ram left for home.  She bagged a little but not much, dropped about a week ago, but no more.  No softening of the tail head can be found and I can milk clear fluid from each teat easily.


Both attempts to feel a lamb moving in that belly were for naught....any chance she is pregnant and will finally lamb?

 Or is she just incredibly fat~which is okay but she has been eating the same thing as my  unbred ewe which is usually the one to evidence with a tubby belly.  Eating the same things and getting fatter just isn't the norm for her....so I'm hoping she is preggers.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 31, 2010)

Are sheep 5 months like goats? If so, then you could be looking at middle of November if she bred mid June.


----------



## Beekissed (Oct 31, 2010)

See, the only time I saw a messed up tail head was in April and the beginning of May, so I just assumed they caught.  They didn't heat again but we kept the ram until the middle of June anyway to give two full months of exposure.  

It could very well be that she got bred at the last minute before he left on June 15th.  

This is so frustrating...I was hoping to have Sept lambs and breed again in December.  Best laid plans of mice and shepherds, huh?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 31, 2010)

Only the beginning......


----------

